# bare grout



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi guys
I am currently working on a background for my (soon to be leo) viv. I am using wickes floor and wall tile grout that is sandstone colour Wickes Tile-Grout-Floor-and-Wall.
My question is - Can I leave it as it is or should I put a coat of pva glue over it?
And if I do use pva, how easy is it to clean? And is it ok with the odd water spill?

Hugh

P.S pics will be posted when its finished


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

hi, you will need to sand it down so the edges are smooth once its dry, then paint it the colour you want it to be, using acrylics, then use waterproof pva glue to seal it as the grout is permiable so use about 4 coats...this should be water proof and easy to clean once dry..leave it about 1 week before animals go in and ensure its totaly dry.:no1:


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

I wont be painting it as the grout is already the colour I want it. So I should just miss the painting and just pva it?


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

lamby said:


> I wont be painting it as the grout is already the colour I want it. So I should just miss the painting and just pva it?


yes... any pics?


----------



## WelshSyKo (May 13, 2010)

I've always sealed my fake rocks, but thats just the way i started doing it i guess :lol2:

Varnish is the easiest to clean, but pva should do ok : victory:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

used the same but painted it then used watered down pva glue-worked well i think-made the viv itself aswell-only use it for live food though


----------



## WelshSyKo (May 13, 2010)

I like that, looks quite natural :2thumb:


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

heres a few pics of it so far.:2thumb:




I've coated the grout in 3 coats of waterproof pva.
I've still got to fit the electrics,get some of them plastic plant things, play around a bit more, and get the Leo :whistling2:, but so far its looking not bad


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

not looking bad at all.... however, if you are sad and worry about details... (like me :lol2 
you could try dry-brushing with a lighter sandstone color to make the rocks more real... like mine I'm in the process of finishing 










this is black with lighter greys dry-brushed over (its for a cold hide and water bowl for my corn)

though if you have already sealed its probably too late.:lol2:


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

looks good so far mate:no1: i'm using evo-stick grey floor tile grout on mine and will be sealing it whith a matt varnish afterwards : victory:


----------



## bwrcleo (Mar 12, 2010)

Quick question - Firstly this looks amazing! Second, what base did you use to apply the grout in the first place - is it Polystream tiles or something else?


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

I used Celotex-Cavity-Wall-Board/invt/190546 as It's easier to cut and carve than polystyrene.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

lamby said:


> I used Celotex-Cavity-Wall-Board/invt/190546 as It's easier to cut and carve than polystyrene.


wow that stuff looks great :2thumb:


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

Just remember to seal all around it.. as I missed a small bit and a cricket has got behind it and is now making a horrible crunching noise :bash:


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

lamby said:


> Just remember to seal all around it.. as I missed a small bit and a cricket has got behind it and is now making a horrible crunching noise :bash:


and this is sealed with the grout?? then waterproofed with the pva or varnish???


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

I used silicon sealant to fix and seal the edges, than gave it a few layers of grout and finally gave it 3 coats of waterproof pva.

There was a small section that i missed with the silicon near one of the vents that the cricket must of got behind :devil:


----------

